# 2 gorgeous kittens needing a loving home



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all, I'm still looking for loving homes for 2 of Lola's kittens. I hope I word it all right this time! We got Lola from a woman who no longer wanted her, we then found out she was already pregnant. Lola had 3 kittens but unfortunately we are only able to keep one. 

The kittens are currently 6 weeks old and will be ready to leave at 12 weeks. I believe one is a girl Bella and one is a boy Milo. I am in the Liverpool area. Both kittens are doing very well using the litter tray and are eating kitten food. The kittens will have their injections at 9 and 12 weeks, they will be flea treated and wormed, I have also arranged for neutering but this will not be done until the kittens are 16 weeks old. I can be more specific with regards to appointment date nearer the time, the new loving home will need to ensure the appointment is kept. I would really like the 2 kittens to stay together. If anyone is looking to be a forever home for 2 kittens please reply to thread or PM me. Thanks. 

This is Milo


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

This is Bella. This is when she was still drinking milk. Bella just has kitten food from me now but I had to put this photo up as she just looks so adorable


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't help but thought I would bump for you. Good luck!


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Rose. Really hoping I find a nice home for them.


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

What beauties, hope they find a loving home together


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Figaro. They are beautiful kittens and have lovely temperaments. I would 100% keep them all if I could afford to keep four cats but the reality is we can't sadly.


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Just wanted to bump this


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are beautiful, hope you find their forever homes soon.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have moved this thread to rescue and adoption and I have had to remove mention of payment, as this is against forum rules. I hope you find a good home for them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Adorable kittens, im sure they will find wonderful homes soon, wish i had room but sadly i dont.


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I have moved this thread to rescue and adoption and I have had to remove mention of payment, as this is against forum rules. I hope you find a good home for them.


Thank you very much. Really hope I find good homes. Apologies, I didn't know about the £ rule, thanks for removing this for me.


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Just wanted to bump this x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Maybe a chance for some updated pics of the little ones Clare?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

where about in Liverpool? I might very well be able to sort something


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm close to the city centre. 
This is Bella


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry pic now attached


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

This is Milo


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

they are gorgeous 
city centre isn't far from me
i can do some ringing around
can you inbox me details etc? and ill see if i can find you any interest?


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

I've PM'd you Shadow Lightening. Thanks so much for your help! 

Here's the king of the castle...


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

And beautiful Bella


----------

